# Is my steerer tube / stem gap too big?



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi, brand new to the forums and in need of help! I've seen people say ranges from 2-5 mm is preferred for the proper gap. I have a carbon fiber steerer tube. The gap I have seems to be 4mm maybe 5mm. Does this look safe/secure to you guys??

Note: I'm talking about the top gap, the gap below is the expander plug inside my fork. Also how does my bike look with the stem slammed?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you know how the fork manufacturer recommends cutting it? Because there are many different ways to do it depending on the type of compression plug and what the manufacturer says. Enve for example says to cut the steerer level with the stem, then put in the plug, and then add a 5mm spacer. Specialized has a whole different approach. Do you have the fork instructions? They should tell you the proper installation. 
By the way, is that a carbon stem? Because it looks chipped and peeling along the top edge. Maybe it's just the photo, but that looks potentially bad.

Nice looking bike by the way. Good luck with it and welcome to the forums.
Also, not to insult your knowledge so don't take it as such, but don't forget that you have to set the compression BEFORE tightening the stem bolts and be sure not to overtighten the stem bolts past the recommended torque with a carbon steerer.


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

I skimmed through the manual and saw nothing about it. I'm a fairly light rider at 150 pounds, so I'm not overly worried about anything breaking.

I had filed the tube after cutting it with a mitre saw, so I think the pictures are just look like its chipped.

Also, none taken, but yeah I did set the compression before tightening the stem bolts.

I just wanted to double check that this isn't a big issue for a light rider


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking at your photos with a fresher look (morning eyes), I would think that the biggest concern is that your top stem bolt almost has no steerer tube to clamp on to. If it were me, I would show it to a local bike shop and get their opinion. Can you pull the compression plug up level with the top of the steerer tube? At least that way you would not have the 5mm or so of steerer tube above the plug just asking to be crushed.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'd much rather see that come up closer to the top of the stem and then use a 5mm spacer on top. if the expander is the type that supports all the way to the top of the steerer it should be ok.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I'm with cxwrench. I'd rather see the steerer tube extend through the stem and use a thin spacer on top. 



Kinn12 said:


> Also how does my bike look with the stem slammed?


I don't know. Your stem needs to be flipped in order to be "slammed". 
The whole "slam that stem" thing is stupid IMO. If you're concerned about how your bike looks with the stem slammed.... well I'll keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

and that tape job needs some work, have someone show you how to do the 'figure 8' so you don't have the uncovered clamp.


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the idea of moving the expander to the top of the tube for added support. Will that make the bottom clamp bolt portion less stable having no expander farther down in the tube? I figure it's better to have more stability at the top than the bottom part of the stem, thanks for the advise! 

And to the comment about my bar taping skills the bar tape didn't come with the small extra pieces to fill in the spots. It's nearly impossible to cover all areas with a single strip of bar tape. I will find scraps to fill in the exposing clamps.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kinn12 said:


> It's nearly impossible to cover all areas with a single strip of bar tape.


Did you not read the part... "have someone show you how to do the 'figure 8' "?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

A solution is to move the compression plug a little higher up inside the fork steerer, so it re-enforces the fork a bit. Also, just be very careful about tightening that top bolt on your stem, as that is the one that could be problematic. Otherwise, you should be fine.

If you use a compression plug like this, that is longer, you will also solve the issue.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with flipping the stem. If you're going to "slam" a stem, it looks silly to have it point up like that. Sort of like saying "I'm madly in love with you. I think." And while you're at it, center those tire labels over the valve. Sorry, but you did ask how your bike looked.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

wim said:


> And while you're at it, center those tire labels over the valve. Sorry, but you did ask how your bike looked.


Rims don't match.
Only one water bottle cage says "I don't ride very far".


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

nightfend said:


> A solution is to move the compression plug a little higher up inside the fork steerer, so it re-enforces the fork a bit. Also, just be very careful about tightening that top bolt on your stem, as that is the one that could be problematic. Otherwise, you should be fine.
> 
> If you use a compression plug like this, that is longer, you will also solve the issue.


What compression plug is that in the picture?


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I think you would have had a nicer look if you had flipped the stem and put some spacers under it to achieve the same bar height. This is my opinion. As far as the gap, as others have said it looks like you need to get a compression plug that will support the steerer tube at both stem bolts.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

davcruz said:


> What compression plug is that in the picture?


A number of companies make that type of plug. The one pictured is a Cinelli plug. Basically, it slides into the steerer tube and the top of the expander lies flush against the top of the steerer. So it won't fall down the fork steerer like some designs.

Here is one place that sells the expander


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

tlg said:


> Rims don't match.
> Only one water bottle cage says "I don't ride very far".


I don't care to try and impress others and create an "image" for myself. I'm a collegiate wrestler and only need a water bottle for a 3 hour ride pushing a pretty hard pace


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

maximum15 said:


> I think you would have had a nicer look if you had flipped the stem and put some spacers under it to achieve the same bar height. This is my opinion. As far as the gap, as others have said it looks like you need to get a compression plug that will support the steerer tube at both stem bolts.


really? the whole reason for this thread is that his steerer is ALREADY TOO SHORT. he can't put any spacers under his stem, there isn't any room.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Kinn12 said:


> I don't care to try and impress others and create an "image" for myself. I'm a collegiate wrestler and only need a water bottle for a 3 hour ride pushing a pretty hard pace


That's not good. You must be pretty dehyrated. 
Or maybe you live on the north pole and don't sweat much.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Who ever cut the fork, screwed the pooch. The steering tube was cut too short. Ride that one at your own risk. I know I wouldn't. Being a college athlete I'm sure you can put some torque on your bars, stem and steering tube. This looks to be a crash and a trip to the ER in the making. 

I would buy a new fork and start all over again. Cut it to the correct size, flip that silly stem over, put some spacer under it and a short one on top. Your Dentist and parents will love you for it.

BTW, you need to consume more liquids. Regardless of what other sports you do, you should be consuming more fluids. If not, you are not stressing your system and riding at a slow pace. 

You will not find one professional racer, or serious bike rider that would recommend drinking only one water bottle for a 3 hour hard ride. At the end of the ride your blood must be like pudding.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kinn12 said:


> I don't care to try and impress others and create an "image" for myself. I'm a collegiate wrestler and only need* a water bottle for a 3 hour ride* pushing a pretty hard pace


that's just stupid.


----------



## Rolf (Apr 14, 2012)

3 hours... I'd drink at least 2.5liters of drink.


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Dehydration and wrestling go hand in hand...but yeah I understand the whole inefficiency of lack of water.

Liquid = weight, but that's totally off topic

I appreciate the thoughts about spacers and such but the steerer is cut already.

Here are the scenarios im thinking, which one do you think is best?

1. Put in the bigger expander plug posted above so there is more support.

2. Buy a FSA OS150 stem which has a 35mm stack height and would bring the stem and tube flush. I would probably end up putting a 2.5mm spacer on top/bottom to accommodate the stem cap.

3. Screw it and leave it the way it is. Park Tools recommends 3mm and ive heard others say 5mm is max. its about 4mm +/- .5mm


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Why didn't my post go all the way to the bottom????

Repost: sorry if i did this wrong.

Dehydration and wrestling go hand in hand...but yeah I understand the whole inefficiency of lack of water.

Liquid = weight, but that's totally off topic

I appreciate the thoughts about spacers and such but the steerer is cut already.

Here are the scenarios im thinking, which one do you think is best?

1. Put in the bigger expander plug posted above so there is more support.

2. Buy a FSA OS150 stem which has a 35mm stack height and would bring the stem and tube flush. I would probably end up putting a 2.5mm spacer on top/bottom to accommodate the stem cap.

3. Screw it and leave it the way it is. Park Tools recommends 3mm and ive heard others say 5mm is max. its about 4mm +/- .5mm


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Kinn12 said:


> Screw it and leave it the way it is. Park Tools recommends 3mm and ive heard others say 5mm is max. its about 4mm +/- .5mm


A workable option in my view. Keep in mind that the connection of the stem to the steerer doesn't need to be like a weld. As long as the stem can't ever rotate on the steerer _during normal riding_, you're fine. If it rotates during a violent impact, so what. The other thing to do is to have a little less torque on the top clamp bolt than on the bottom one. If nothing else, it eases your mind on the crushing thing. 

After you tighten the clamp bolts, be sure to do the safety check. Facing the bike, clamp the front wheel between your legs. Grab the handlebar and try to twist it with moderate force. If it doesn't move, forces from just riding the bike can't possibly move it.


----------



## SteveV0983 (Dec 9, 2008)

Kinn12 said:


> 2. Buy a FSA OS150 stem which has a 35mm stack height and would bring the stem and tube flush. I would probably end up putting a 2.5mm spacer on top/bottom to accommodate the stem cap.


In my opinion, this is the only correct and safe way, except I would not put a spacer on the bottom. Isn't that defeating the entire purpose of the shorter stem? And then you should use a compression plug that sits on top of the steerer tube like the one that Enve sells. So you end up with the steerer tube level with the top of the stem, then install to comp. plug, then you add a 2.5mm spacer, then the top cap.
Here is a video of Enve doing it correctly:

ENVE Top Cap and Compression Plug Install - YouTube

And here is their plug:

Welcome to Enve Composites


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kinn12 said:


> I don't care to try and impress others and create an "image" for myself.


That's why you specifically asked how your bike "looks".  


> I'm a collegiate wrestler and only need a water bottle for a 3 hour ride pushing a pretty hard pace


What does wrestling have to do with anything? I don't care if you just rode the Tour de France. If you're drinking 1 bottle in 3hrs, you're either very dehydrated and/or not riding real hard. 




Kinn12 said:


> Here are the scenarios im thinking, which one do you think is best?
> 1. Put in the bigger expander plug posted above so there is more support.
> 
> 2. Buy a FSA OS150 stem which has a 35mm stack height and would bring the stem and tube flush. I would probably end up putting a 2.5mm spacer on top/bottom to accommodate the stem cap.
> ...


#1 would be best
#3 would be good
#2 would be acceptable.

If money is no object, and/or you want to slam the stem more, go buy the new stem with more rise that you can flip. Disclaimer: I take no responsibility if the change in geometry negatively affects your comfort in favor of fashion.
But a shorter stack height isn't going to give you any more clamping force. 

If it were me, I'd leave it the way it is and make sure the stem bolts are properly torqued.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Kinn12 said:


> Why didn't my post go all the way to the bottom????
> 
> Repost: sorry if i did this wrong.
> 
> ...


why? to keep your weight down? if that's the case you're eating too much(!)...what a brilliant sport. you have to starve yourself and not drink so you'll make weight?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

cxwrench said:


> why? to keep your weight down? if that's the case you're eating too much(!)...what a brilliant sport. you have to starve yourself and not drink so you'll make weight?


My kids wrestled for a while. For the most part it's a great sport. But the whole dehydration/starving to cut weight is such B.S. 
To me it says "I'm a *big pu$$y* and want to wrestle someone smaller than me". 
I wouldn't let my kids do it. HTFU and wrestle someone your own size. If you don't like your weight, put on muscle weight rather than cut water weight.


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

tlg said:


> My kids wrestled for a while. For the most part it's a great sport. But the whole dehydration/starving to cut weight is such B.S.
> To me it says "I'm a *big pu$$y* and want to wrestle someone smaller than me".
> I wouldn't let my kids do it. HTFU and wrestle someone your own size. If you don't like your weight, put on muscle weight rather than cut water weight.



I forgot wrestlers were toothpicks? At the state and national level, I could find a 125 pound kid that is far stronger than your average 160 pound kid. Everybody cuts weight so the only way to survive and not go out against a monster who cut 20 pounds, is to cut 20 pounds yourself. I would love you to go call every olympic wrestler a pu$$y, because they cut 15 pounds a couple hours before weigh ins. That's just ignorance on your part, its called sacrifice and discipline.

Google Brandon Slay USA Olympian

He's 167 pounds and he has muscle that of a 215 pound man PLUS cuts a ton of weight

Believe me if the whole wrestling community could agree on not cutting weight and just wrestle your "normal" weight that'd be great!


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

I feel that getting a shorter stack 35mm stem is just as unsafe as having a 40mm stack with 5 mm gone. The 35mm will have less contact with the post causing more force on a smaller area.

Any suggestions on decent 35mm stems?

I've found FSA os 150 and os 115. I think their older models are 35mm
and thompson elite x2 is also 35mm stack


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I realize that the steerer is cut too short, my first comment was on the "look" of the bike with the stem angled up. My second comment was a way to salvage the fork. I didn't mean to suggest flipping the stem and adding a spacer with the fork already cut too short. If it were me, I would buy a new fork and start over.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Kinn12 said:


> I forgot wrestlers were toothpicks? At the state and national level, I could find a 125 pound kid that is far stronger than your average 160 pound kid.


Some are toothpicks, some aren't. Totally irrelevant since it's based on weight.
So what if a 125lb wrestler is stronger than the average 160lb kid? They should be! 


> Everybody cuts weight so the only way to survive and not go out against a monster who cut 20 pounds, is to cut 20 pounds yourself.


Oh the "everyone does it" excuse. Utter BS. That's the cop out and easy way. As opposed to getting stronger and wrestle where you should be. It can be (and has been) done. 


> I would love you to go call every olympic wrestler a pu$$y, because they cut 15 pounds a couple hours before weigh ins. That's just ignorance on your part, its called sacrifice and discipline.


Right... dehydration so you can wrestle someone smaller than you is so hard. While getting stronger would be the much easier way to go. 



Kinn12 said:


> I feel that getting a shorter stack 35mm stem is just as unsafe as having a 40mm stack with 5 mm gone. The 35mm will have less contact with the post causing more force on a smaller area.


40-5=35. No matter what, you have 35mm of contact.


----------



## Kinn12 (Jul 23, 2012)

Talk to any UFC fighter, Olympian wrestler, or college coach. Everyone will tell you to cut weight. Its part of the sport and there is no getting around it. Unless you're heavy weight. That's why wrestlers are pound for pound the strongest athletes.

There's not arguing cutting weight is bad for you, because it is. But if you want to be a winner you have to sacrifice, and that by no means makes you wimp.


----------

